# Cannondale in Braunschweig geklaut!



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute!

Meinem besten Freund wurde vor ca. 1,5 Stunden sein Cannondale in  Braunschweig, Wallstrasse aus dem Hausflur heraus geklaut. Der Dieb ist  ein Nachbar, wurde beobachtet, Verfolgung war aber nicht mehr möglich.  Der Dieb ist afrikanischer Abstammung.

- Cannondale M900 aus Ende 90er, Rahmenfarbe dunkelgrün metallic, silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge
- RST First Air Gabel schwarz
- KCNC VB1 Bremsenset mit goldfarbenen Zugüllen
- Ausstattung komplett XT mit goldfarbenen Zughüllen und mit goldener KMC Kette
- Lenker FSA K-Force mit goldenen UMF Griffen 
- Vorbau FSA OS-99 CSI
- Sattelstütze FSA K-Force
- Kurbel FSA Comet
- Laufräder FSA XC-100
- Reifen IRC Mhythos XC II
- Sattel Prologo (ich glaub ein Kappa oder ein Nago)
- viele grüne und goldene Schrauben verbaut

Das ist unverwechselbar, Fotos folgen morgen, da ich noch unterwegs bin.

Er ist natürlich total fertig, das Bike war sein ein und alles. Ich habe es gebaut und mir gehts genauo...
Danke Euch!


----------



## Matrahari (26. Juni 2011)

Wenns ein Nachbar ist, danns stellt ihn doch zur Rede ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Wenns ein Nachbar ist, danns stellt ihn doch zur Rede ?!


Ich hoffe mein Kumpel macht das nicht, der fackelt nämlich nicht lange, also mein Kumpel. Und das macht die Sache dann nicht besser. Wenn das hoffentlich mal aufgeklärt ist, gibts bestimmt ein Gespräch...
Bringt auch leider nichts, wenn man das Rad nicht bei ihm findet.
Ich weiß nicht ob es reicht, dass seine Freundin den Dieb beobachtet hat?!
Leider hat der Typ sowieso nichts. Aber der Vermieter ist unser Chef, d.h. der Arsch sitzt bald auf der Strasse.


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Juni 2011)

Ich wuesste was ich machen würde, bloss das werde ich nicht hier zum besten geben. Anzeigen und so fruchten bei den meisten nicht mehr.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Ich wuesste was ich machen würde, bloss das werde ich nicht hier zum besten geben. Anzeigen und so fruchten bei den meisten nicht mehr.


Stimm ich Dir zu. Aber erstmal den Rechtsweg versuchen. Unüberlegte Handlungen machen die Sache leider nicht besser...


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Juni 2011)

Nur schade, das bei etwas "normalen" wie Fahrrad Diebstählen, die Mühlen des gesetzes sehr langsam mahlen. Wünsche auf jedem Fall viel Erfolg bei der Wiederbeschaffung.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Nur schade, das bei etwas "normalen" wie Fahrrad Diebstählen, die Mühlen des gesetzes sehr langsam mahlen. Wünsche auf jedem Fall viel Erfolg bei der Wiederbeschaffung.


Da hast Du Recht. Wir arbeiten in der Gastronomie und haben viel mit der Polizei zu tun, haben auch ein gutes Verhältnis zu denen...vielleicht hilfts ja 
Danke Dir!


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier die Fotos.. Mittlerweile sind am Unterrohr und an den Stützstreben  silberne Cannondale-Schriftzüge, der Handmade USA Aufkleber oben am  Sattelrohr und das Cannondale C am Steuerrohr...und ich finde die  Rahmennummer nicht!!!
Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Juni 2011)

Schönes bike...viel Erfolg bei der Suche !!

Ich hoffe, daß der Knabe das Teil nicht bereits weiter veräussert hat. Ich würde mit ihm reden und eine Frist setzen und ihm die Möglichkeit geben, das bike zurückzugeben.


----------



## Seader (26. Juni 2011)

schönes bike, weckt bissle nostalgie ; bzw  ich drück dir fest den daumen, dass das geklärt wird! wenn er beobachtet wurde, ist ja imerhin ein kleiner lichtblick am horizont...


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht. Wir arbeiten in der Gastronomie und haben viel mit der Polizei zu tun, haben auch ein gutes Verhältnis zu denen...vielleicht hilfts ja
> Danke Dir!



Soviel Naivität, erstaunlich. Berichte auf jeden Fall weiter über deine Erhfahrungen mit der "Aufklärungsarbeit" der braunschweiger Polizei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo MatzeMD,



MatzeMD schrieb:


> Ich wuesste was ich machen würde, bloss das werde ich nicht hier zum besten geben. Anzeigen und so fruchten bei den meisten nicht mehr.



Also ICH möchte nicht im Wilden Westen leben, echt nicht!

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juni 2011)

Dann zieh um nach Braunschweig, laß dir hier dein Bike klauen (keine Angst, geht ganz schnell), finde es mit hilfe von Freunden dreimal selbst wieder und benachrichtige jedesmal zwecks Wiederbeschaffung die braunschweiger Polizei. Dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Der B (26. Juni 2011)

1: Viel erfolg bei der Wiederbeschaffung

2: Schönes klassisches Bike!

3: @ Flatter: Rabenschwarzmaler muss ja nicht jeden so gehen wie allen Braunschweigern die ich kenne denen Ihr Rad geklaut wurde... Nun ja der EINE Dieb hatte ja diesen Fahrradunfall auf den geklautem Rad (welches unbeschädigt blieb) was vom Dieb nicht zu erzählen war...

4: Leider ist der Fahrraddiebstahl in Deutschland kavaliersdelikt und wird eigentlich nicht geahndet...


----------



## Matrahari (26. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt eindeutig zu wenig Bud Spencer und Terence Hill geschaut.
Ein paar schläge auf die Nuss kann die Sache manchmal richten, da
die Polizei sowieso nicht nach dem Rad suchen wird. Die benachrichtigen dich vielleicht mal wenn ihnen das Fahrrad in die Arme läuft bzw. fährt...


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Soviel Naivität, erstaunlich. Berichte auf jeden Fall weiter über deine Erhfahrungen mit der "Aufklärungsarbeit" der braunschweiger Polizei.


Man, das weiß ich selbst. Kannste Dir vielleicht vorstellen, wie fertig ich bin? Ich hab doch nur versucht mir Mut zu machen.
Ich hab natürlich praktisch keine Hoffnung.
Mal abgesehen davon, sind wir mit diversen Beamten befreundet und zumindest stelle ich mir vor, dass die die Augen vielleicht etwas mehr aufmachen.
Kennst Du Polizisten persönlich? Auch aus verschiedenen Einheiten? Hast Du auch mit denen schon zusammengearbeitet? Bist Du auch mit welchen befreundet? Weißt wie die arbeiten?
Oder biste eher der Alle-Bullen-sind-********-und-können-sowieso-nichts-Typ???
Leute wie Dich, die hier unsachlich rumpupen, braucht kein Menschen wenn sie ihm das Rad geklaut haben.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

@alle Anderen:

Vielen Dank!

Bin absolut kein Freund von Gewalt, aber mir platzt der Kragen.
Gut, der Typ kann jetzt wählen zwischen Fahrrad wiederbringen oder Obdachlosigkeit!

Die Rahmennummer finde ich nicht. Hoffe, das gibt kein Problem. Hab noch den Kaufbeleg von Ebay und Fotos vom Originalzustand des Rahmens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeMD (26. Juni 2011)

Beides würde auch nicht schaden. Mein Rad wurde mir in Magdeburg schon drei mal von der Polizei wiederbeschafft. Da sind die schon erwähnten guten Kontakte aber schon fast Vorraussetzung.


----------



## Matrahari (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> @alle Anderen:
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> ...



Glaubst du dass er nie wieder eine Wohnung findet ?^^
Ich bin bin auch kein Freund von Gewalt, aber manchmal hilft es.
Habt ihr ihn bzw. hat dein Freund den Dieb schon einmal darauf angesprochen ?


----------



## funtomas (26. Juni 2011)

Hier in Kiel wurden auch schon diverse Bikes geklaut und wiedergefunden! 

Allerdings nicht von der Polizei, sondern durch persönliche Nachforschungen bzw waren zwei der Diebe so dumm und dreist mit den geklauten Kisten durch Kiel zu gondeln und sich dabei erwischen zu lassen. 

Einer wurde vom Besitzer des Bikes bei einer solchen Ausfahrt gesehen, vom Bike gezerrt undhat  dann solange auf ihn eingedroschen bis er von Passanten vom Dieb weg gezerrt wurde. Die später eingetroffene Polizei fragte den Besitzer des Bike nur ob den genug Spaß mit dem Dieb gehabt hätte.

Der Knilch war bei denen schon bekannt und ist und auch in diesem Fall mit ein paar Sozialstunden davon gekommen, obwohl er schon als Mehrfachtäter bekannt ist.

So viel zur deutschen Justiz


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Glaubst du dass er nie wieder eine Wohnung findet ?^^
> Ich bin bin auch kein Freund von Gewalt, aber manchmal hilft es.
> Habt ihr ihn bzw. hat dein Freund den Dieb schon einmal darauf angesprochen ?


Klar findet der ne Wohnung..nehmt nicht alles wortwörtlich, ich bin einfach total sauer und muss einfach Dampf ablassen.
Das ist ein relativ verwahrloster Typ. Klar kommt der irgendwann, irgendwo unter. Er wird aber nicht damit rechnen rauszufliegen und wird zumindest anfangs erstmal Probelem haben, denk ich. Mein Chef hat eigentlich nur auf einen Grund gewartet,den Kerl loszuwerden.
Wie auch immer, glücklich wird der in dieser Stadt nicht mehr!

Ich denke, wir sprechen ihn ersstmal nicht drauf an. Falls er es irgendwo versteckt hat und noch nicht verkauft hat, gewinnen wir vielleicht Zeit.
Wenn er aber weiß, dass wir wissen dass er es war, ist er gewarnt.
Mal sehen was die Polizei meint, da gehen wir nachher hin mit den ganzen Unterlagen.


----------



## MatzeMD (26. Juni 2011)

Wenn man den jenigen mit dem geklauten Rad erwischt, dann am besten da wo es keine zeugen gibt. Eine Körperverletzung wiegt vor Gericht mehr als ein eisern zusammen gespartes und liebevoll gepflegtes Bike, Motorrad etc.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Leute wie Dich, die hier unsachlich rumpupen, braucht kein Menschen wenn sie ihm das Rad geklaut haben.



Ich/wir haben die meißten Bikes immerhin zeitnah selber wiederbeschafft; ohne hier einen Jammerthread zu eröffnen. 

Ja, ich kenne Polizsten persönlich (und auch solche die es mal waren), und ich weiß auch wie die arbeiten. Deshalb mein Kommentar.

*Man trifft die neuen "Besitzer" zufällig auf der Straße, verfolgt sie bis zu ihrer Wohnhöle, ruft dann die Polizei, die kommt auch nach einer ganzen Weile, man schildert die Sachlage und muß sich dann solche Kommentare anhören: 
"Da könen wir nichts machen. sollen wir etwa an jeder Tür klingeln".* Das ist noch einer der harmloseren Fälle.

Nur weil du vielleicht ein paar Polizisten kennst, sind die noch lange nicht toll.



> Der Dieb ist ein Nachbar, wurde beobachtet, Verfolgung war aber nicht mehr möglich.



Natürlich nicht. Man muß die Zeit ja nutzen, um in Internet Foren herum zu jammern, wie schlecht die doch Welt ist.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich/wir haben die meißten Bikes selber wiederbeschafft; ohne hier einen Jammerthread zu eröffnen.
> 
> Ja, ich kenne Polizsten persönlich (und auch solche die es mal waren), und ich weiß auch wie die arbeiten. Deshalb mein Kommentar.
> 
> ...


Du hast nicht verstanden wie ich das meinte. Sicherlich sind die nicht alle toll. Machne sind es, manche nicht. Sind aber auch nur Menschen.
Mir ist völlig klar, dass die kaum Chancen haben. Mir ging es nur darum, dass die uns bekannten Jungs die Augen etwas mehr offen halten, als wenn das Rad von Person X geklaut wird.
Schön, dass ihr Eure Bikes wiedergefunden habt. Sowas ist dann aber eher Glücksssache, kann man schlecht beeinflussen. Im Übrigen sind seit geraumer Zeit Freunde unterwegs und druchstreifen die Stadt. Ich sitz hier nur noch weil ich die Rechnungen nebenbei raussuche und hoffe, dass hier ein Braunschweiger ist, der vielleicht die Augen offen hält.


> Natürlich nicht. Man muß die Zeit ja nutzen, um in Internet Foren herum zu jammern, wie schlecht die doch Welt ist.


Absolut daneben der Kommentar. Hab ja oben erklärt warum ich hier jetzt sitze. Jammern...hast Du Dich gefreut als sie Dir Dein Bike geklaut haben? Wenn meine Freundin es nicht versteht, okay, aber ich dachte wir wären hier ne Community...

Im Übrigen habe ich direkt nach der Tat ungefragt meinen Arbeitsplatz verlassen und hab mich in der Gegend erstmal umgesehen und unsere Sicherheitsleute an den verschiedenen Türen verständigt. Ich weiß schon ziemlich genau was ich tue.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Update:

Er hat den Nachbarn getroffen (nachdem dieser heut morgen mal wieder seine Wohnungstür eingetreten hat weil er seinen Schlüssel verloren hat...). Der weiß natürlich von nichts. Nun weiß ich auch, dass seine Freundin nicht sicher war, ob es wirklich der Nachbar oder ein Freund dessen war. Im Dunkeln ist es halt schwer Schwarzafrikaner auf Entfernung zu unterscheiden. Gut, wenn er es nicht selbst war, dann einer seiner Freunde, von denen unzählige im Haus ein- und ausgehen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Juni 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden wie ich das meinte.



Nein, ich glaube daß du mich nicht verstanden hast. 

Worauf ich hinaus wollte: wenn man denn sein Bike selbst (oder eben Freunde) wiederfindet - ob durch Zufall oder geziehlte Ermittlungen spielt keine Rolle - wird man im im Regen stehen gelassen. Da hilft auch das über das Dienstliche hinausgehende Engagement einzelner Beamter nicht drüber hinweg. 

Mein Rat an euch: intensive Suche im Umfeld des/der Verdächtigen. Einschlägige Aufenhaltsorte dürften nicht allzu schwer ausfindig zu machen sein. Wenn das Bike gefunden wird: auf keinen Fall die braunschweiger Polizei*
 zu Hilfe rufen. Selbsthilfe ist angesagt.

*O Ton: "_Wir machen nur richtige Polizeiarbeit"_


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube daß du mich nicht verstanden hast.
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus wollte: wenn man denn sein Bike selbst (oder eben Freunde) wiederfindet - ob durch Zufall oder geziehlte Ermittlungen spielt keine Rolle - wird man im im Regen stehen gelassen. Da hilft auch das über das Dienstliche hinausgehende Engagement einzelner Beamter nicht drüber hinweg.
> 
> ...


Hast Recht. Naja, wenn das Bike erstmal wieder da wäre, wären wir ja schon froh. Was dann mit dem Dieb passiert ist ne andere Geschichte.
Und wie gesagt, mit meinem Kumpel ist definitiv nicht gut Kirschen essen.

Gut, danke erstmal. Hab die Rechnungen nun fast beisammen und gleich gehts wieder auf die Jagd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (26. Juni 2011)

Hm, bisher erfolglos, sind durch die halbe Stadt gefahren.

Etwas seltsames ist passiert. Mein Kumpel hat den Nachbarn genötigt seine Freunde anzurufen, von dem Handy seines Kumpels. Da hat gerade einer von denen zurückgerufen und irgendwas auf englisch gefaselt, von wegen es wäre nicht sein Bike (also nicht das meines Kumpels) und er würde die Polizei holen, wenn wir ihn nochmal anrufen..sehr komisch.


----------



## Jbnk03 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich schiebe das nochmal nach oben, da es wichtig ist. Danke!


----------



## Der B (4. Juli 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Etwas seltsames ist passiert. Mein Kumpel hat den Nachbarn genötigt seine Freunde anzurufen, von dem Handy seines Kumpels.



[KRATZ AM KOPF] Dein Kumpel (A) hat deinen Nachbarn (B) genötigt (schöne Wortwahl) seinen Freund (C) anzurufen, vom Handy seines Kumpels (D).

Soweit kann ich folgen...



Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Da hat gerade einer von denen zurückgerufen und irgendwas auf englisch gefaselt, von wegen es wäre nicht sein Bike (also nicht das meines Kumpels) und er würde die Polizei holen, wenn wir ihn nochmal anrufen..sehr komisch.



Einer (E) hat zurückgerufen, es sein nicht sein (A) Bike... Er (wieder E?) würde die Polizei rufen weil es nicht sein (A) Bike sei???

Alles hat damit angefangen dass dein Nachbar dein Rad geklaut hat und nun sind tausend leute involviert?


----------



## Jbnk03 (4. Juli 2011)

Der B schrieb:


> [KRATZ AM KOPF] Dein Kumpel (A) hat deinen Nachbarn (B) genötigt (schöne Wortwahl) seinen Freund (C) anzurufen, vom Handy seines Kumpels (D).
> 
> Soweit kann ich folgen...
> 
> ...


Äh, ja, etwas kompliziert. SEIN Rad wurde geklaut nicht meins. Zunächst dachten wir es war der Nachbar, nun sind wir ziemlich sicher dass es ein Freund(Bekannter des Nachbars war.


----------



## Jbnk03 (8. Juli 2011)

Das Rad wurde zweimal am Bahnhof gesehen! Leider war der Fahrer zu schnell und die Zeugen haben es nicht geschafft die Polizei zu informieren! Bitte weiter die Augen offen halten!


----------



## Jbnk03 (7. September 2011)

Das Rad wurde in der letzten Woche wieder zweimal gesehen mit einem farbigen Fahrer.
Leider war keiner der Leute in der Lage die Polizei zu rufen.
Gesehen wurde es Güldenstrasse und Eiermarkt. Bitte weiterhin die Augen offen halten.
Danke Euch vielmals!


----------



## Jbnk03 (11. März 2012)

Unglaublich aber wahr, seit heute morgen haben wir es wieder!!!


----------



## baumumarmer (11. März 2012)

top, gibts verletzte?


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. März 2012)

baumumarmer schrieb:


> top, gibts verletzte?


Nee, es war draussen angeschlossen und die Polizei hat dann das Schloss geknackt. Wir gehen davon aus dass der aktuelle "Besitzer" nicht der Dieb ist, da das Bike sehr Nahe an der Wohnung meines Kumpels aufgefunden wurde...oder er ist lebensmüde.
Bin gespannt ob DER es denn nun auch als gestohlen meldet...
Ach ja, noch ist das Bike bei der Polizei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (9. November 2012)

ES IST WIEDER PASSIERT!!!! Diesmal hatte er es im Keller und sie haben den Keller aufgebrochen!!! Aktuell sieht es so aus:






Ich fasse es einfach nicht...ob wir nochmal das Glück haben es wieder zu finden?!?! Da ist ein 6er im Lotto bestimmt wahrscheinlicher!


----------

